# Cindi's Chicken Macaroni Salad



## Domestic Goddess (Jul 29, 2016)

"This is a really good macaroni salad made with either cooked chicken, turkey, (or) smoked turkey, red bell peppers, celery, onions, peas, colby cheese, salad dressing, and Kraft's Creamy Cucumber Ranch Salad Dressing. Note: DO NOT SUBSTITUTE mayonnaise for the salad dressing in this recipe. The salad dressing gives this salad a bit of a kick, as my daughter would say. This salad is a favorite of my mother-in-law's, and I consider that to be a compliment!"


Cindi's Chicken Macaroni Salad

2-3 cups cut-up cooked chicken, or cooked turkey, or smoked turkey 
2 cups macaroni, cooked 
3/4 cups chopped red bell pepper 
2/3 cup thinly sliced celery 
2-3 tablespoons finely chopped onions 
8 ounces frozen peas, thawed 
8 ounces colby cheese, cubed 
1 cup salad dressing 
1-1/2 cups Kraft Creamy Cucumber Ranch Salad Dressing 
salt and black pepper, season according to taste 


In a very large bowl, add all the ingredients.

Chill several hours before serving.

Yields: 10-12 servings (Or 4-1/2 lbs. of salad)

Note: When preparing this salad, I added 3 cups of chicken or turkey, since I like more meat in mine. You can also substitute a mild cheddar cheese for the colby. I think Kraft's Creamy Cucumber Ranch Salad Dressing, makes this macaroni salad taste best, but you can use a regular ranch salad dressing.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 29, 2016)

This sounds good, Domestic Goddess.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 29, 2016)

It does sound nice.  I'll have to look for the dressing.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 29, 2016)

> 1 cup salad dressing



Are you referring to Miracle Whip??


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 29, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Are you referring to Miracle Whip??




Good question, Kay.


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jul 29, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Are you referring to Miracle Whip??


 
I suppose you could use Miracle Whip, but I prefer Burmann's Salad Dressing, which I purchase at Aldi's. My husband and I don't like the taste of Miracle Whip.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 30, 2016)

Domestic Goddess said:


> I suppose you could use Miracle Whip, but I prefer Burmann's Salad Dressing, which I purchase at Aldi's. My husband and I don't like the taste of Miracle Whip.



Never heard of Burmann's Salad Dressing and I can't stand Miracle Whip so for me, my recipe will not be exactly like yours.


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jul 30, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Never heard of Burmann's Salad Dressing and I can't stand Miracle Whip so for me, my recipe will not be exactly like yours.


 
Kayelle, Just use whatever brand you have on hand.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 30, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Never heard of Burmann's Salad Dressing and I can't stand Miracle Whip so for me, my recipe will not be exactly like yours.



Yet for me, Miracle Whip is the Boss.  Every summer of my early life I feasted on Mom's tuna macaroni salad made with Miracle Whip, and anytime Mom was forced to buy a cheaper brand (or, God forbid, mayonnaise) due to finances, it just didn't work.  I still make it once or twice each summer, and always with the good stuff.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 30, 2016)

Domestic Goddess said:


> "This is a really good macaroni salad made with either cooked chicken, turkey, (or) smoked turkey, red bell peppers, celery, onions, peas, colby cheese, salad dressing, and Kraft's Creamy Cucumber Ranch Salad Dressing. *Note: DO NOT SUBSTITUTE mayonnaise for the salad dressing in this recipe*. The salad dressing gives this salad a bit of a kick, as my daughter would say. This salad is a favorite of my mother-in-law's, and I consider that to be a compliment!"
> 
> 
> Cindi's Chicken Macaroni Salad
> ...



I don't get this recipe... what is "_*Salad Dressing*_" and why would you use "_*Salad Dressing*_" AND Kraft's Creamy Cucumber _*Salad Dressing*_?  
This sounds a bit too much _*Salad Dressing*_, no?
Also, you mentioned NOT to use Mayonnaise, I'm really confused...  
In addition: How much dried pasta would cook up to only 2 cups of Macaroni?


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jul 30, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Yet for me, Miracle Whip is the Boss. Every summer of my early life I feasted on Mom's tuna macaroni salad made with Miracle Whip, and anytime Mom was forced to buy a cheaper brand (or, God forbid, mayonnaise) due to finances, it just didn't work. I still make it once or twice each summer, and always with the good stuff.


 
RPCookin, you can use Miracle Whip Salad Dressing, it's just not the brand I care for (taste-wise).


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 30, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I don't get this recipe... what is "_*Salad Dressing*_" and why would you use "_*Salad Dressing*_" AND Kraft's Creamy Cucumber _*Salad Dressing*_?
> This sounds a bit too much _*Salad Dressing*_, no?
> Also, you mentioned NOT to use Mayonnaise, I'm really confused...
> In addition: How much dried pasta would cook up to only 2 cups of Macaroni?



It's confusing but there's a type of salad dressing that's really mayonnaise with extra flavorings. Miracle Whip is the national brand that most people are familiar with. 

https://www.reference.com/food/diff...ip-1bdabe9f35e95ed?qo=contentSimilarQuestions


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Jul 30, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I don't get this recipe... what is "_*Salad Dressing*_" and why would you use "_*Salad Dressing*_" AND Kraft's Creamy Cucumber _*Salad Dressing*_? This sounds a bit too much _*Salad Dressing*_, no? Also, you mentioned NOT to use Mayonnaise, I'm really confused...  In addition: How much dried pasta would cook up to only 2 cups of Macaroni?


 
When I first created this salad, I found I liked the combination of both salad dressing and Kraft's bottled salad dressing (the Creamy Cucumber Ranch Salad Dressing) mixed together. The combination of both flavors mixed together, tastes so good! Years ago I had used Kraft's Miracle Whip, but today I don't care for it (taste-wise), but if you mix it with a bottled salad dressing, I don't mind it as much. And no... the amount of salad dressing and bottled salad dressing, is definitely not too much, as you are also including the cooked macaroni, the 2-3 cups of cooked chicken or turkey, more than 1-cup of fresh vegetables, plus the 8-oz each of the peas and cheese. As for the mayonnaise, I made it once substituting mayo for the salad dressing, and just didn't like how it tasted. The salad dressing just gives it a bit more zip!


----------

